# uv light wire for air handling unit



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on this. I need to replace some wire that runs between each uv light inside of an air handling unit. The old wire is a 4pair with what looks like a fiber braided sheath over it. Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## danboyd (Mar 9, 2010)

*High Temp Wire*

this is wire designed for use in high temp area's. Most electrical supply stores should have.. good luck..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a reminder. 
Do not energize the lamps with the compartment open. Observe and take seriously all of the warnings concerning handling UV lamps.
Investigate the proper PPE to use while working on UV lamps and make sure you use it correctly.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Most units have a light switch on the outside to turn off the lights. The others have a door switch that will turn off the lights and unit when the door opens.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Taping it down with foil tape will preserve the insulation from decay, but not sure if that's code compliant.

If you use a normal wire, the UV-C will decay the insulation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What I've seen looks a lot like TGGT. Probably is TGGT.


----------

